# Proper lat pulldown technique



## Vai Fan (Sep 27, 2001)

I've read often that a lat pulldown should be performed by bringing the bar in front of your body, as opposed to behind the neck.  Years back everybody brought it behind their neck.
Could you please explain why this is for me?  I've suggested to some friends at the gym to change the way they're performing the exercise, but without knowing the reason behind my advice, well, I probably sound like I'm blowing smoke.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hattrick (Sep 27, 2001)

At a high level, pulling the bar down behind the neck puts stress on the shoulder joint, in particular, the rotator cuff.  It is now recommended to pull the bar down to the front to avoid possible injury to the shoulder.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 27, 2001)

Pulling the bar down behind the neck isn't a natural movement for the shoulders putting them at risk for injury. 

I use to do it behind the neck and it really didn't bother me one bit but I've switched to the front and don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Sep 27, 2001)

I agree with the others


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2001)

On the same note, behind the neck presses should also be avoided.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 27, 2001)

Do what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 27, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> Do what is most comfortable for you.



You mean I went through all the trouble of re-learning the movement for nothing? 
I mean I had no problem doing it behind the neck, no discomfort or anything but I had experts telling me not to do it, have the "experts" opinion changed on this one? 

I'm asking you this Maki because I know you know more about this than I do and I respect your opinion.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Sep 27, 2001)

If you have proper ROM in and about the rotator cuff you will be fine.

If it causes discomfort then simply change it or stop doing it.
It's like saying that squatting azz to the ground is bad. It is if it is causing you discomfort, otherwise keep squatting.


----------



## cytrix (Sep 27, 2001)

pulldowns behind the neck are not a lat exercise, but a midback exercise - and not the best one as such, rows are a better and safer choice (rotatorcuff concerns as already mentioned.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 28, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by cytrix *_
> pulldowns behind the neck are not a lat exercise, but a midback exercise



I don't agree with that, the Latissimus Dorsi is the primary muscle used on rear pulldowns. At least that???s what all the books and different web sites with descriptions tell me.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm not going to get into the "Which is a true Lat exercise" debate, but I can tell you that in order to fully contract your lats you must arch your back.  You can't do that when pulling the bar to the back of your neck.  Pull it to your upper chest, arch your back, and get a good FULL squeeze in the fully contracted position.  Remember that when doing any type of pulling movement for your lats;  pull downs, chins, barbell/dumb bell rows, etc...  Keep your head up and your back arched, you'll be able to feel the muscles working much better.


----------



## cytrix (Sep 28, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> 
> I don't agree with that, the Latissimus Dorsi is the primary muscle used on rear pulldowns. At least that???s what all the books and different web sites with descriptions tell me.



it's what i have found in the IRONMAN MAGAZINE infos and books, like the POF manuals etc.


----------



## rmau803 (Oct 12, 2001)

I agree withcytrix and ALBOB.  Pulling behind the neck can damage the rotator cuff if your not careful, but more importantly, involves the lats less.  Go by how it feels.  Your upper back(teres, rhombs, traps even) get a better workout than your lats on the behind the neck pull.  Like ALBOB said, the most advantageous position for your lats is with your shoulder blades retracted, back slightly arched, pulling to the front of the chest.  Every now and then I use behind the neck pulls for a good pump in my upper back after barbell rows with an underhand grip.


----------

